# Craftsman C950-or 536xx 8HP-26 idler drive tension spring



## Jean-Marc (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello all

On my old C950- 8hp-26 Craftsman ,the spring tension on the idler pulley belt drive traction just broke (and fell ) ;i do have another one (pn 53704) but wonder where does it hook on the bottom part ; Of course it hooks on the lever idler arm on top , but where does it goes toward the bottom: frame, hole or ??
Thanks for your help .JM


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The belt is routed incorrectly in the pics in this thread, but I believe the idler pulley spring itself is hooked correctly on both ends. Do these pics help?

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...15809-craftsman-drive-belt-idler-tension.html


----------



## Jean-Marc (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks db130 but my snowblow. is older then the one on the tread; My is C950-52477 and the parts diag. does not show where the bottom part of the idler spring goes... I wonder if it can be hook on the auger lever bracket (brake ) which have a spring also, but i doubt it .. more probably on some edge of the bottom frame (hole or cut ...?) JM


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

You should be able to guess the general direction of the attachment point. Get a good light and look for a hole, notch, rod or stud that shows signs of wear and/or rust. Failing that, find an attachment point that keeps the spring in the clear, add a piece of wire if the spring won't reach.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Some photos would help us see what you're looking at and maybe make a better guess at where it attaches.

.


----------

